# King Kutter Tillers



## flatbroke (Apr 22, 2014)

What does every one think of King Kutter brand of tillers? I am thinking of the 84 inch and am planning to use if for more than just a small garden, do you think they will stand up to light farm use?


----------



## thebolt (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 72" King Kutter and have been happy with it. I have about 30 hours use on it in, all in rock hard soil, and it has done well. No problems that I have noted with the tiller other than the gasket needed replacement as it continually leaked until I replaced it with a liquid gasket. The gear box is empty at time of purchase and I would replace that gasket before I installed the lube.


----------



## haytools (Aug 23, 2011)

Forget replacing the gasket. It too will leak. Drain the side box and put 2 quarts of EP-0 grease in it. The grease flows likes molasses. You will spend $20-30 total and never have another problem. There is a design flaw with the way the gasket seals and the vibration will eventually ruin a new gasket so it will not hols oil. HayDR


----------

